# bent housing on Ariens 920014 Compact



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi,
I was really dumb and picked up some rope the other day with our snowblower. It wound up under the end of the auger and popped the auger shaft out of the end bearing. I popped it back in, but it appears the auger housing is bent outwards and the shaft doesn't go all the way in anymore. I guess I have to get the auger out of the way in order to bend the housing back in? Is there an easy way to do this?

Thanks,

Lincoln


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You can try a short length of 2 x 4. Use the blunt end against the bucket, and hit it with a hammer. If that doesn't correct it, you will have to pull the auger assembly out and address the bucket issue. MH


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Without taking things apart, I ended up bending the housing back in most of the way with a piece of plywood and a heavy hammer. But I've still got maybe 3/16" (5mm) to go. I'm tempted to just put washers under the bearing. I wonder how much misalignment that bearing can take? I think it's just a tiny bit off square now.


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like to take the augur assembly out I'd have to separate the housing from the rest of the machine? Including the driveshaft, impeller, etc.? Yuck!

This machine is only a couple of months old at most. Sigh.

Maybe I'll try the 2X4 and a heavier hammer. I was out there messing around with it when you wrote your response. Thanks!


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

rn! yes you have to split the machine and take both outside bearing caps off and then the pulley and anything else that's underneath the belt housing that is attached to the drive shaft. so both sides and the drive shaft have to become free and then the augers,differential, and drive shaft come out the front in one unit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had this problem with an Troy Bilt / MTD at my mother's house. The bucket wasn't bent out enough to get the bearing back in without prying it out and bending it even more. I chose to separate the machine and pull the front gearbox out of the bucket. When I slid the front gearbox back in with the bearings lined up I noticed a lot of play in the bearing on the side. I slid it back out and took the empty shell and stood it up on end and leaned into it to push it back. I flipped it over the other way and leaned into the other side. This made a nice tight fit for reassembly.

I believe in another thread someone suggested using ratchet straps to squeeze it back together. I think the main thing is just to get the augers out of there so you can squeeze it together enough so that it is still a tight fit when it springs back out.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a shame this happened, but at least you don't have to worry about the parts being rusted together like an old machine would be. Should be easy to take apart and repair properly.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Grunt said:


> It's a shame this happened, but at least you don't have to worry about the parts being rusted together like an old machine would be. Should be easy to take apart and repair properly.


+1 That was good with this MTD too. Was probably about 5-8 years old, but it had little use and came apart real easy. The hardest part was the thread locker on the impeller pulley bolt. That, or the spring for the auger engagement.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You re-apply the inward tension back next to the edge welds at the top and the bottom. No need to take it apart. Use a wood piece to save the paint job. Gentle hits.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Your auger housing may not be bent. If you popped out the auger shaft, when you popped it back in you may have balled up and crushed the Aramid/PTFE liner in the bearing housing. That is, this may be what is standing off the housing side. You should pop the bearing housing off and have a look.


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Snowmann said:


> Your auger housing may not be bent. If you popped out the auger shaft, when you popped it back in you may have balled up and crushed the Aramid/PTFE liner in the bearing housing. That is, this may be what is standing off the housing side. You should pop the bearing housing off and have a look.


I can see that would be very possible, but I can rule that one out, I think. The housing springs in and out quite a bit if I grab it and pull, so there's still some space in the bearing. Plus I can SEE that the housing is a bit bent.

So far I've been able to remove a lot of the bend using a technique similar to Mr. Fixit's. Perhaps tomorrow, when I have a fresh supply of patience, I can finish it. At the moment, I don't think I have enough patience to disassemble all that crazy stuff. I just wish that the drive shaft to the auger was bolted or something instead of pinned. 

If the machine was old and beat up, I might be tempted to saw out a hole where the bearing is and put in a removable plate to hold the bearing.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I cant see being able to repair this without pulling the auger. After pulling the auger, use a ratchet strap wrapped around the housing and tightening the strap until its bent back a little further past the original position. Sorry I cant give you better news


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

Long term report:
I don't think I ever pulled the auger, but my kluged repair is still working fine. If memory serves, I used Mr. FIxit's technique.


----------

